# ICast review



## Waterwings (Oct 20, 2008)

Found this video over at another site. Ken Whiting talks about the new features of the Carrot Stix:

https://www.tacklewarehouse.com/icast08.html?ccode=E21ROD


----------



## shamoo (Oct 21, 2008)

Do I see another Carrot in the future for Mr. WW?


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 21, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Do I see another Carrot in the future for Mr. WW?



Not that one. It appears to be like the Boyd Duckett model with the screw-off "weight port" butt cap, as it was called in the video. The Boyd Duckett model is pretty expensive (well above $200 as I recall). My little old Carrot ran $149.95, which is plenty for me.


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 22, 2008)

Interesting that he says its not the "braid" thats cuts the top guide but the "color" of the water and the debris the water carries through the guide .. Sounds like bull to me .


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 22, 2008)

hengstthomas said:


> Interesting that he says its not the "braid" thats cuts the top guide but the "color" of the water and the debris the water carries through the guide .. Sounds like bull to me .



Just guessing here, but maybe what he means by the "color" of the water might have something to do with the contaminants (particulant matter) in the water that causes the color and the "debris" carried through the guide. Just guessing


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 24, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> hengstthomas said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting that he says its not the "braid" thats cuts the top guide but the "color" of the water and the debris the water carries through the guide .. Sounds like bull to me .
> ...


Thats exactly what he is stating .. I dont believe it .


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2008)

Just guessing here.




. I've never used braid.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats causing the grooves? If its the color of the water than wouldnt it eat the whole guide cause it all gets wet. If there are any grooves its the braid!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 24, 2008)

I think that's true, but you might as well say that it's the braid because mono or fluoro doesn't pick up dirt and cut your tips.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 24, 2008)

Not sure how long it takes to do it because I haven't noticed any wear on any of the rods I have braid on.


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 24, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Not sure how long it takes to do it because I haven't noticed any wear on any of the rods I have braid on.


Different tips and different braid have different affects . Powere Pro to me is the worst and Braids like Daiawa Samurai seem to be so soft they dont cause any damage .
Now I am not saying it will happen but when you fish as much as I do you tend to notice something is fraying your line and 99.9 percent of the time its a small groove in the rod tip thats causing it .
Its simple friction and not something "in the water" .
I have pretty much switch all fishing reels to braid except for my Panfish reels which are spooled with the cheapest 6 pound Mono I can find .


----------



## hengstthomas (Oct 24, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Just guessing here.
> 
> 
> 
> . I've never used braid.


Its all good Waterwings ..  Oh and you should give braid a shot .. Great stuff !


----------

